
Weird code for Google Chrome text highlighting - tomklein
While searching for some stuff on Google, I noticed that there was a weird hash fragment as part of the URL &quot;#:~:text=&quot; which seems to make Chrome highlight a specific text. Are their similar things? Is there any meaning behind the &quot;:~:&quot; part?
======
mtmail
[https://github.com/WICG/scroll-to-text-
fragment](https://github.com/WICG/scroll-to-text-fragment)

It's a new feature in Chrome 80
[https://chromestatus.com/feature/4733392803332096](https://chromestatus.com/feature/4733392803332096)

~~~
tomklein
Thanks for sharing! Learned a lot :)

